# سلسلة كيف أتوب -5- خداع الخطية - الله غير مُجرب بالشرور، وهو لا يُجرب أحداً



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء الخامس
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*تابع أولاً**[FONT=&quot]: دعـــــــــوة التوبـــــــــة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 


*تابع [1] لمن تكون الدعوة*


*تابع شرح النقاط الثلاث لتحقيق الدعوة المقدمة من الله للإنسان*


·       الخطية مرض خبيث أحتاج شفاء منها لئلا أموت أبدياً
 ·       الخطية خدَّاعة، خدعت قلبي الميال للشهوة
 ·       أنا المسئول عن خطيئتي، وهي تنبع من الإرادة، فأنا الذي أسقط لأني أسعى لأُتمم شهوتي
 *·(2) خداع الخطية - **[FONT=&quot]الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية خدعتني بها وقتلتني[/FONT]

* الخطية خدَّاعة والعدو خبيث كالحية يتحايل على النفس ويلتف حولها إلى أن ينجح في إسقاطها، مثل العدو في الحرب، فأنه بكل حيلة ومكر يحاول أن ينصب فخاً مموهاً لكي يُسقط فيه من يُحاربه فيوقعه بين يديه ليأسره ويكسر قوته بالتمام فلا يقوى على أن يحاربه مرة أخرى بل يصير له خادماً، أسيره الخاص، متمماً ما يطلبه منه بسهولة ويُسر تام بدون أدنى مقاومة تُذكر، لأنه أنفصل عن الجيش وخسر سلاحه ولم يعد يملكه ...
  لذلك علينا أن نحذر يا إخوتي من حيل المضاد لأن الرسول يقول [ لا نجهل أفكاره ] (2 كورنثوس 2: 11)، لأنه يوهمنا كثيراً ويتخذ الوصية نفسها فرصة ليجعلنا نقاوم الله ونسقط في الخطية [ لأن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية خدعتني بها وقتلتني ] (رومية 7: 11)


   وعادةً يُدخلنا في فخ قاتل بحيلة ماكرة شريرة يقنع بها عقلنا إذ يوهمنا أن الله هو من تسبب في سقوط الإنسان، لأنه أعطاه الحُرية وهو يعلم بعلمه الفائق كل ما سيحدث ويأتي عليه من جراء خطاياه، ومن ثمَّ نبدأ نجدف على الله ونكره خلقتنا، ونلقي عليه تهمة أنه يجربنا بالشرور وهو من سمح بالسقوط للإنسان عموماً، وذلك بسبب الحرية التي أعطاه إياها، وهذه من أكبر ضربات عدو الخير ليسقطنا في حبائله ولا يجعلنا نستفيق لنعود لله الحي ونلبي دعوة التوبة المقدمة لنا ممسكين فيها لكي نخلص ونشفى بالتمام لنتقدم ونجلس على المائدة الملوكية ونتمتع بالشركة معه كأب لنا...


   [ لا يقل أحدٌ إذا جُرب إني أُجرب من قِبل الله. لأن الله غير مُجرب بالشرور، وهو لا يُجرب أحداً. ولكن كل واحد يُجرب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته. ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية، والخطية إذا كمُلت تنتج موتاً ] (يعقوب 1: 13 – 14)
   فالشر غريب يا إخوتي بالتمام عن طبع الله، لذلك من المستحيل على وجه الإطلاق أن يتسبب في دفع أحداً لارتكاب الشرّ قط:
  [ لا تقل من الرب خطيئتي، فالرب لا يعمل ما يُبغضه.
  ولا تقل هو الذي أضلني، لأن الرب لا يعوزه الخاطئ.
  الرب يبغض كل رذيلة، والذين يخافونه (يتقونه) لا يحبونها.
  الرب خلق الإنسان في البدء وتركه حراً في اختياره.
  إن شئت حفظت وصاياه، واخترت العمل بها في أمانة.
  وضع الماء والنار أمامك، فإلى ما تختار تمد يدك.
  أمام الإنسان الحياة والموت، وأيهما يختار يُعطى لهُ.
  فحكمة الرب عظيمة، وهو قدير ويرى كل شيء.
  عيناه تراقبان الذين يخافونه، ويعلم كل أعمال الإنسان.
*لم يأمر أحداً بفعل الشرّ، ولا أذن لأحد أن يُخطأ*. ] 
  (سيراخ 15: 11 – 20 الترجمة السبعينية)

  فالله يا إخوتي *لم يسمح ولم يأذن لأحد أن يُخطئ*، كما يُقال عند العامة وغير الواعين والمدركين لعمل الله، وغير دارسين كلمة الله بتدقيق حسب إعلان الله عن طبيعة ذاته، لأننا كثيراً ما نستخدم كلمة [ بسماح من الله ] استخدام سيء للغاية، غير مُدركين أن الله لم يسمح لأحد أن يفعل الشر ولا أذن له، لذلك لا يصح أن نقول أن الإنسان ارتكب وفعل الشر بسماح من الله !!! هذا خطأ لاهوتي كتابي رهيب بسبب عدم الوعي باستنارة الذهن في قراءة كلمة الله وعلى الأخص العهد القديم، مما يؤدي إلى إسقاط نتاج مشكلتنا الداخلية على الله الكُلي الصلاح المُطلق: [ الحي الدائم خلق الكون، وهو الرب الصالح وحده ] (سيراخ 18: 1)...


   [ أحبوا التقوى يا حُكام الأرض، تأملوا في الرب واطلبوه بطيب قلب. فالذين يسعون إليه يجدونه، والذين لا يشكون فيه يرونه.
 *سوء الظن* يبعد الإنسان عن الله، *والشك* في قدرته يفضح الجهل. فالحكمة لا تدخل نفساً ماكرة ولا تحل في جسد تستعبده الخطية. هي (الحكمة) روح طهرها التأديب، تهرب من الخداع، وتبتعد عن الظنون الباطلة، وتخجل من الظُلم. وهي روح محبة لكنها لا تغفر لمن يكفر بكلام الله. *فالله يُدرك مشاعر الإنسان ويرى ما في قلبه ويسمع ما ينطق به لسانه*.​   روح الرب يملأ الكون وبالأشياء كلها يُحيط. لهذا *هو عليم بكل ما يقوله الإنسان، لا يُخفى عليه ناطق بسوء* وبإنسان كهذا يُنزل العقاب العادل.​   أمام *الله تنكشف أخفى نياته، واقواله تصل* عرش الرب وتحكم على شرّ أفعاله. فآذان الرب تسمع حتى الهمس، فتجنبوا الهمس الذي لا خير فيه، وصونوا ألسنتكم من النميمة، فما يُقال في الخفية لا يمُرُّ دون عِقاب، واللسان يودي بصاحبه إلى الهلاك ] (الحكمة 1: 1 – 11 الترجمة السبعينية)​      فالإنسان *تستهويه الشهوة وتُغريه، وهو وحده من يتوافق معها بإرادته،* بانفلاته من مشيئة الله برغبة نفسه، مُدَّعياً الجهل بها بالرغم من أنها واضحة كشمس النهار في الوصية المقدسة وأيضاً في أعماق ضميره مزروعة تلقائياً، يعني الإنسان هو بنفسه من يُخرج نفسه من تحت إرادة الله ليتمم إرادة ذاته الحُرة *مُدعياً أن كل ما حدث بسماح من الله بكونه عارفاً أنه سيُخطئ*، وهذه هي حجة النفس التي لا تُريد أن تعود لله فتحيا، لأن الشهوة ملكت بالموت وقلب الإنسان تعلق بها حتى أنه بإرادته بذل كل شيء في سبيل اقتنائها والتمتع الوقتي بها، لذلك *فالإنسان وحده مسئولاً عن خطيئته بلا أي حجة أو سند يبرأه منها*، مهما ما كانت حجته الفلسفية ولغو كلامه مع الآخرين ليثبت وجهة نظرة التي توضح أنه لم يعرف الله بل ولا يُريد أن يعرفه بإصرار، لأن له مطلق الحرية أن يُخطئ أو لا يُخطئ بدون أي تدخل خارجي، لذلك مكتوب: [ القلب أخدع من كل شيء، وهو نجيس من يعرفه ! ] (إرميا 17: 9)

  لذلك فأن مشكلة الإنسان *هو تبرير نفسه متخذاً كرسي القضاء ليُحاكم الله*، ويقف ليلوم الله قائلاً لماذا أهلكت الأمم وعاقبت الناس وما ذنب الأطفال والمشردين، وما ذنب هذا وذاك، ظناً منه أنه أبرّ من الله، ملقياً كل أفعال شرّ الإنسان الذي أدى لهذا كله وأسقطه على الله، ليثبت أن حبه أعظم وقلبه يتسع العالم كله، وأن الخليقة تأسر قلبه ويتحنن عليها أكثر من الله نفسه، لأنه يرى أن الله قاسي وظالم، ولأن في إمكانه ان يمنع الشر وحدوثه ولا يمنعه، طبعاً هذا حسب رؤية قلبه المصاب بالخطية الممرضة للنفس، لا كمجرد فعل خارجي بل سلطان الموت الذي يعمل في داخله سراً،  لذلك مكتوب في حوار مبدع مع الله: 


[ فمن يسألك ماذا فعلت أو يُعارض حكمك أو يُدينك لأنك أهلكت الأمم التي أنت خلقت، ومن يعترض لأنك انتقمت من الأشرار ؟ فكل بشر في رعايتك يا رب، ولا إله سواك لتُريه أن قضاءك لم يكن ظالماً. وما لملك أو سُلطان أن يُعاديك بسبب أحد من الذين عاقبتهم. فأنت أيها الرب عادلٌ، تعمل كل شيء بالعدل وترى أن الحُكم على من لا يستحق العِقاب منافياً لقدرتك. ولأنك ربُّ الجميع وجبروتك مصدر كل عدل، فأنت تترفق بالجميع، وتُظهر جبروتك للذين يؤمنون بكمال قُدرتك، وأما الذين يعرفونها فتُشجعهم على إعلان ما يعرفون. وبما أنت عليه من القُدرة تحكم بالإنصاف وتؤدبنا بمنتهى العطف وتُمارس جبروتك ساعة (ما) تشاء. وبعملك هذا عَلَّمْتَ شعبك أن *م**ن كان صالحاً فلا بُدَّ أن يكون رَحوماً، ومنحت أبناءك رجاءً كبيراً بإعطائهم فُرصة للتوبة عن خطاياهم*. فإذا كنت عاقبت بكثير من الرفق والصبر أعداء أبنائك الذين يستحقون الموت، وأفسحت لهم زماناً ومكاناً للتخلص من شرورهم، فكيف لا تعتني كل الاعتناء بأبنائك الذين عقدت مع آبائهم المواثيق والعهود؟ ] (الحكمة 12: 12 – 21 الترجمة السبعينية)
      عموماً علينا أن ندرك خديعة الخطية التي تخدعنا بحجج وحيل خبيثة لتدخلنا في النهاية للتجديف على الله وتُسقطنا في أبشع الخطايا فجوراً...


   يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ هناك كثيرون، بالرغم من أن النعمة حاضرة معهم، فأنهم *ينخدعون بالخطية بدون أن يلاحظوا*. فإذا افترضنا أنه كان في أحد البيوت فتاة عذراء، وكان هُناك شاب أيضاً، فيحتال الشاب عليها ويتملقها حتى ترضى وتوافقه على شهواته، فتسقط وتفقد عفتها. كذلك الحية المرعبة، حية الخطية، فهي تحضر دائماً مع النفس، تُداعبها وتغريها، فإذا وافقت النفس ورضيت، فأن النفس غير الجسدانية تدخل في ارتباط مع الشرّ غير الجسداني الذي لذلك الروح الشرير. فالروح تدخل في ارتباط مع روح، والذي يرضى بإغواء الشرير، فأنه يزني في قلبه، إذ يكون قد قبل ورضى بإيحاءات الروح الخبيث.
   فهذه إذن درجة جهادك، أن لا ترتكب هذه الخطية في أفكارك، بل تقاومها بعقلك، وتُحارب وتُجاهد في الداخل، ولا تذعن لفكر شرير، ولا تُعطي مكاناً في أفكارك للتلذذ بما هو خاطئ، فإذا وجد الرب فيك هذا الميل والاستعداد فهو بلا شك يأخذك إليه في ملكوته في اليوم الأخير ] (من عظات القديس مقاريوس)​   لذلك يقول الكتاب:
[ عُد إلى الرب واترك خطاياك، وتضرع إليه وقلل مساوئك. 
   عُد إلى العلي وتجنب الإثم، وابغض بكل قلبك ما يُبغض.
   من يحمد العلي في القبر، إن كان الأحياء لا يحمدونه ؟.
   الميت لا يقدر أن يحمد الرب، وحده الحي يقدر أن يحمده.
   ما أعظم رحمة الرب وعفوه، للذين يأتون تائبين.
   ما من كمال عند البشر، لأن الإنسان لا يُخلد (في الأرض) 
   لا شيء أبهى من الشمس ورغم ذلك تُظلم (تغرُب)،
   بأسرع منها يُظلم الإنسان بالشرّ،
   الرب يقود كواكب السماء العُليا، 
   فكيف بالحري الإنسان، وهو من تراب ورماد...
   عمر الإنسان على الأكثر مئة سنة، لكن ما هذا بالنسبة للأبدية ؟
   كنقطة ماء من البحر أو كحبة رمل. 
   لذلك يصبر الرب على الإنسان، ويفيض عليه برحمته.
   يرى ويعرف سوء عاقبته، فيزداد رغبة في العفو عنه.
   يرحم الإنسان قريبه، أما الرب فيرحم جميع البشر,
   يوبخهم ويؤدبهم ويُعلمهم، وإليه يُعيدهم.
   كراعٍ يرد قطيعه إليه، يرحم الذين يقبلون تأديبه،
   ويسارعون إلى العمل بوصاياه ]
   (سيراخ 17: 25 – 32؛ 18: 9 – 14 الترجمة السبعينية)​_____________________________


في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن النقطة الثالثة وهي
*الخطية تنبع من إرادة الإنسان باختياره الخاص*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يونيو 2013)

سسلة كيف اتوب هى سلسلة من ذهب
واغلى من الذهب تعرفنا حقيقة انفسنا واننا السبب 
فى الخطيئة ولا نبرر الخطيئة بان نقول الرب اراد بها
الرب لا يريد للانسان الا الخير والسعادة
اشكرك استاذى العزيز


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سسلة كيف اتوب هى سلسلة من ذهب
> واغلى من الذهب تعرفنا حقيقة انفسنا واننا السبب
> فى الخطيئة ولا نبرر الخطيئة بان نقول الرب اراد بها
> الرب لا يريد للانسان الا الخير والسعادة
> اشكرك استاذى العزيز



فقط صلي لأجلي يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
نعمة ربنا يسوع تفيض في قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (1 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (1 يونيو 2013)

*الرب يسوع المسيح يعوض تعب محبتك 
الموضوع فعلا رائع ودسم  روحيا  قريته كله  لكن فى جزئيات بشعر انى محتاجة اقراها مرة تانى .. مجهود حضرتك فى سلسلة المواضيع اكثر من رائع  .. منتظرين الجزء القادم*


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا إلهنا الحي قوة حياة التوبة الصحيحة 
في وعي وإدراك روحي سليم حتى نحيا بانضباط وتقوى آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 يونيو 2013)

الشيطان مخادع جدا وبيستغل  كل الاساليب لكى نقع فى فخه 
ومره شبه احد الاباء  الانسان اللى بيوقع فى الخطيه زى صخره على اعلى جبل 
بتدحرج شويه بشويه لغاية ما تلاقى نفسها فى اسفل القاع  
لكن  انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان 

ربنا خدمتك رائع دائما


----------



## aymonded (2 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يحمينا كلنا ويعطينا الحكمة ويُلبسنا فكر المسيح حتى نحيا بوعي وتدقيق ونقاوم إبليس راسخين في الإيمان، النعمة معك ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض...​


----------

